# New kittens born



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Havent been on petforums for a long time but thought id pop back.

Ive just had a new litter of 8 kittens born! British shorthair colourpoint and colourpointed and white. Colours not showing yet.

First time mum is doing a great job. Will post some pics as they grow im keen to show of the colourpoint and white pattern as im trying to increase awareness of the pattern and encourage more onto the show bench.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

EIGHT - my goodness what a big litter for a first time mum  Looking forward to seeing them. :thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_8 !!!!! wow, looking forward to seeing them, and watching them grow,_


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

yay, congratulations!:thumbup1:
They will keep you busy


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Love love love the CP with white. Would be great to see them developed further on the show bench.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi becky how are you?Good i hope..Great size litter for first time eh im shocked congratulation on the new arrivels


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a lovely big litter, can anyone tell me, what is the difference between colourpoint and colourpoint and white?


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Erm well colourpoint and white are sort of bi colours but not really as that is a stand alone pattern. A colourpoint and white is a mixture of a cp and a bi colour. Where a cp would have an entirely coloured face a colourpoint and white should have an inverted V mask. Ears and tail should be coloured but unlike a cp the feet must be white. Ill pop some pics of my stud boy on tomorrow so you can see. Hes perfectly marked and is doing well on the show bench.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of my boy Gus as promised he is a red tabby colourpoint and white


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Also is one of my girls she a lilac colourpoint and white.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I can see why he is doing good on the show bench, he is absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Btw congratulations on the kittens cannot wait to see the pics and updates of the little darlings. Well done Mummy cat for having such a big first time litter.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ahh thanks. He is a gorgeous boy and such a softie. That pic was taken 6months ago now his head is bigger than ever now and his colour has come even stronger. Im showing him on saturday so Ill try and take a nice one of him then too.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation, those pictures are stunning - I think colourpoint and white might be my new favourite coat colour/marking for BSH's :001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

becbec31 said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my boy Gus as promised he is a red tabby colourpoint and white


Gus was at Notts in Jan wasn't he? I think you know my Thomas' breeder


----------



## Roocat (Jun 29, 2012)

I need one they are stunning!


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Gus was at Notts in Jan wasn't he? I think you know my Thomas' breeder


Hi yes he was I know Em well I got my foundation breeding queens from her. I will be at the lincs humber on saturday as well! So will see you there.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

becbec31 said:


> Hi yes he was I know Em well I got my foundation breeding queens from her. I will be at the lincs humber on saturday as well! So will see you there.


Come and say hi. Are you showing? Could you PM me the name of your cats so I can find them for a little swoon?
Em is fab isn't she, such a great support!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

becbec31 said:


> Also is one of my girls she a lilac colourpoint and white.


She is a beautiful girl! Such a lovely face. :001_smile:


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Kitten Pics now 6 weeks old. This one is a boy, a blue colourpoint and white. Please forgive his mucky chops hes stained his lovely white food eating despite daily baths!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous, he's lovely, me want


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

The rest of the litter are all standard colourpoints. I have two cream cp boys, two choc tortie colourpoint girls and two red girls, then the blue cp and white boy and a choc cp boy. All doing so well!

Started weaning at 17 days old and are eating everything I put in front of them. Great news for their mum so shes getting a break poor love 8 has been a lot to look after especially in a first litter.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I still want the blue boy.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

beautiful babies  love the colour point and white too, never heard of that colour but wow arnt they stunning


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

its a new pattern in british shorthairs hes the first ive produced so im thrilled with him.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my, they are beautiful.
mum needs to show them how to clean their little faces up after food now, oh bless.
michelle x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

becbec31 said:


> its a new pattern in british shorthairs hes the first ive produced so im thrilled with him.


he is stunning  i love the kitten in the last picture, is that one of the reds/creams?


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes its a red colourpoint girl x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lots of gorgeous sweeties


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

they are beautiful. just out of interest what are you weaning your kittens on.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well they started to wean onto Purely kitten food and felx kitten food as thats what I was feeding mum and they helped themselves. I wasnt anticipating them wanting to start at 2 and a half weeks old sometimes mine are 5 weeks+ before they want to eat food.

I now feed them purely kitten, felix kitten and some white cooked fish and chicken. I also give them goats milk every other day and some raw mince perhaps once a week. I like to give them a mixture as you never know what new owners will want to feed them on so like them to have tried most things. I also have dry food down all the time.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad to hear mum did a fab job,love the choc tortie love your camera too 

Well done.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

becbec31 said:


> Yes its a red colourpoint girl x


she is beautiful  would love a cat like this one day


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou for sharing your weaning with me.


----------

